# 단언컨대



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone! Can you please tell me what 컨대 means? 

스스로 이렇게 말하면 웃기지만, 그리고 그때 실력이 충분한 것도 아니었지만, 당시 국내에서 영어를 공부한 또래 고등학생 중에 나보다 더 많은 시간을 집중적으로 영어에 투자한 사람은 *단언컨대* 없었을 것이다.

I know that 단언 means "definitive statement" (or to say something for sure), and have found in several dictionaries that 컨대 means 하건대, but they don't tell me what 하건대 means unfortunately

I have also found this sentence in Naver, if it helps you explain it better:
*단언하건대 제인은 남자 친구가 있어. You can bet your bottom dollar that Jane has a boyfriend.*


----------



## Rance

단언컨대= 단언하건대 = 단언하 + 건대

From Naver Dic:


> *-건대
> 
> **어미*
> 
> (일부 동사의 어간 뒤에 붙어) *뒤 절의 내용이 화자가 보거나 듣거나 바라거나 생각하는 따위의 내용임을 미리 밝히는 연결 어미.*
> 
> 
> 내가 *보건대* 철수는 장차 크게 될 아이이다.
> 제발 *바라건대* 정신 좀 차려라.
> *듣건대* 당국이 이 문제의 해결을 서두른다 하니 일단 안심이 된다.




Also its English definition from Naver:



> _when__, if, according to, judging from, in view of, in the light of, in respect of
> 
> _
> _                     내가 보건대
> as I see
> 
> 
> __                     내가 보건대
> according to my observation
> 
> 
> __                     듣건대
> as I hear
> 
> 
> __                     듣건대
> according to the rumor
> 
> 
> __                     듣건대
> as the rumor goes
> 
> 
> __                     이 사실로 보건대
> in the light of these facts
> 
> 
> __                     내 경험으로 보건대
> judging from my experience
> 
> 
> __                     바라건대
> I pray[hope]
> 
> 
> __                     바라건대
> my prayer is
> 
> 
> __                     결론을 말하건대
> 
> to conclude
> 
> 
> __                     결론을 말하건대
> in conclusion
> 
> 
> __                     결론을 말하건대
> the conclusion is
> 
> _


----------



## PIA Watss

컨대 is a shorten form of  하건대

*단언하건대 제인은 남자 친구가 있어. 
In this case 단언 하는데 sounds more natural because it's an everyday conversation.
Or we also say 장담 하는데 *


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks for the help!!

It popped up again in the book (예컨대) so I guess it is just a written way of saying 하는데...


----------

